# Avrebbe voluto essere rimasto



## olaszinho

Sto leggendo "La lezione d'anatomia" di Philip Roth, in versione italiana, ed ho incontrato la seguente costruzione verbale: "avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa". Mi sono soffermato a lungo su quest'espressione poiché trovo che abbia qualcosa di ridondante, al limite della correttezza. Voi che ne pensate? La mia domanda potrebbe assomigliare ad un'altra già presente nel forum "solo italiano", nel qual caso si potrebbero unire. " Sarebbe voluto rimanere" non potrebbe essere sufficiente? Che differenza ritenete vi sia fra " avrebbe voluto essere rimasto" e " sarebbe voluto rimanere"? Grazie per le vostre risposte.



olaszinho said:


> Sto leggendo "La lezione d'anatomia" di Philip Roth, in versione italiana, ed ho incontrato la seguente costruzione verbale: "avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa". Mi sono soffermato a lungo su quest'espressione poiché trovo che abbia qualcosa di ridondante, al limite della correttezza. Voi che ne pensate? La mia domanda potrebbe assomigliare ad un'altra già presente nel forum "solo italiano", nel qual caso si potrebbero unire. " Sarebbe voluto rimanere" non potrebbe essere sufficiente? Che differenza ritenete vi sia fra " avrebbe voluto essere rimasto" e " sarebbe voluto rimanere"? Grazie per le vostre risposte.



Scusatemi ma "avrebbe verbale" non c'entra nulla. Purtroppo non riesco più a modificarlo, non so perché....


----------



## ursu-lab

Potresti scrivere la frase intera? Anche a me sembra strana, perché all'indicativo il passato di "vuole rimanere" è "è voluto rimanere", e non "è voluto essere rimasto", ma "avrebbe voluto non essere mai partito" mi sembra invece normalissima. Col contesto forse si capisce meglio il perché di questa scelta, cioè perché ha messo al passato entrambi i verbi e non solo "volere".


----------



## olaszinho

L'intera frase è la seguente: "In realtà, avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa". "Avrebbe voluto non essere mai partito" è pienamente accettabile; non so perché la prima mi suoni così strana......


----------



## ursu-lab

Allora, ci provo: 

1) in realtà vorrei restare a casa; (in questo momento sono in casa e non voglio andare in un posto che non mi attira) 
2) in realtà sarei voluto restare a casa; (in questo momento sono in un posto che non mi piace e se tornassi indietro sarei rimasto a casa e non ci sarei venuto) 
3) in realtà avrei voluto essere restato a casa. (sono stato - in un momento anteriore - in un posto che non mi piaceva e avrei preferito non andarci e restare a casa. 

Come ho scritto all'inizio, ci sto solo provando...  


PS ai moderatori: 
Olaszinho aveva ragione di lamentarsi, da quando avete aggiornato la web, ci sono dei problemi fastidiosissimi nell'edit e nell'aggiornamento dei messaggi. MOLTO SPESSO il sito non risponde e non lascia salvare le modifiche. Con un cellulare o un tablet i problemi sono continui ed esasperanti, mentre con il computer funziona malissimo con il browser firefox: non va a capo coi paragrafi, perde gli spazi tra una riga e l'altra e le incolla alla carlona, ecc. (anche con safari dell'ipad), costringendo ad entrare più volte nel post per "correggerlo" quando in realtà era stato scritto perfettamente.
Spero che queste informazioni possano servire per migliorare il sito. 

PS2: per rendere leggibile questo post sono dovuta entrare tre volte, e alla fine l'ho potuto cambiare solo con l'explorer (che personalmente preferirei evitare...)


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao Urso-lab. Grazie innanzitutto per la tua risposta. Anch'io ero giunto, più o meno, alle tue conclusioni per spiegare la scelta di quella costruzione verbale. Ciò non toglie che io trovi l'intera espressione eccessivamente pesante e sostanzialmente poco chiara: forse è soltanto una questione di percezione personale. Un semplice "avrei preferito rimanere a casa" sarebbe stato perfetto. In fondo, l'espressione scelta dal traduttore non è né letteraria né elegante: questo è almeno il mio modesto parere, magari poi arriveranno citazioni di illustri autori con costruzioni simili. Mi farebbe piacere, infatti, che anche altri esprimessero opinioni in merito.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> L'intera frase è la seguente: "In realtà, avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa". "Avrebbe voluto non essere mai partito" è pienamente accettabile; non so perché la prima mi suoni così strana......


Da non madrelingua direi che entrambe le frasi sono:

a) pesanti (perché sintatticamente sono complicate e poi non ci è ben chiaro se fosse rimasto o no ....)
b) logiche (perché non vediamo alcun "errore" o contradizione/sproporzione grammaticale)
c) la differenza è forse di carattere psicologico:

Tra "XY avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa" e "XY avrebbe voluto rimanere a casa", a prima vista, non vediamo troppa differenza, perché in entrambi i casi, quel XY lo immaginiamo praticamente nello stesso posto, cioè fuori casa (benché "XY doveva restare a casa", probabilmente si è allontanato ...). 

La differenza tra "Avrebbe voluto non essere partito" e "Avrebbe voluto non partire" mi pare più "plastica" o "immaginabile", perché XY nel primo caso lo immagino già 'fuori casa" (anche se doveva restare a casa ...), invece nel secondo caso lo immagino "ancora a casa" (prima di partire ...).

Ma chissà ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Queste frasi, "avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa/non essere partito da casa", le sento come espressione di pentimento a posteriori di fronte a ciò che accadde in seguito (fuori), un pentimento così forte, nel caso di "essere rimasto a casa", da volere perfino cancellarlo completamente dalla memoria e fare come se non fosse mai esistito. 
Spero di essermi spiegato bene .


----------



## Anja.Ann

ursu-lab said:


> Allora, ci provo:
> 
> 1) in realtà vorrei restare a casa; (in questo momento sono in casa e non voglio andare in un posto che non mi attira)
> 2) in realtà sarei voluto restare a casa; (in questo momento sono in un posto che non mi piace e se tornassi indietro sarei rimasto a casa e non ci sarei venuto)
> 3) in realtà avrei voluto essere restato a casa. (sono stato - in un momento anteriore - in un posto che non mi piaceva e avrei preferito non andarci e restare a casa.



Ciao Olaszhino 

A me pare che la spiegazione di Ursu-Lab rappresenti esattamente le situazioni temporali. 
Spero di non essere fuori strada, ma aggiungerei che nella tua frase _"In realtà, avrebbe voluto essere rimasto casa" _ leggo  anche il desiderio originario del protagonista di rimanersene a casa, ma qualcuno parrebbe averlo convinto ad andare dove ora gli dispiace trovarsi.  

E Matou ha ragione: il protagonista si è pentito di esserci andato ... tant'é che sin dall'inizio ... _avrebbe voluto essere rimasto a casa. 

_Non so se l'osservazione è chiara


----------



## FeanorElf

Concordo con Ursu-Lab: entrambi i casi, 2 e 3, esprimono il desiderio del soggetto di rimanere a casa: nella frase 2 un desiderio irrealizzabile e nel caso 3 un desiderio irrealizzato.

La differenza tra le due frasi (2 e 3) è dove si trovava al soggeto NEL MOMENTO IN CUI HA AVVERTITO QUESTO DESIDERIO, nel caso 2 era ancora a casa, nel caso 3 ormai era già uscito.


----------



## matoupaschat

FeanorElf said:


> La differenza tra le due frasi (2 e 3) è dove si trovava al soggeto NEL MOMENTO IN CUI HA AVVERTITO QUESTO DESIDERIO, nel caso 2 era ancora a casa, *nel caso 3 ormai era già uscito*.


==> Forse perfino tornato...


----------



## ursu-lab

Dopo 2 giorni, credo di aver capito la differenza. Sottolineo "credo"  
Se dico "sarei voluto restare a casa" significa che non mi andava di uscire ma mi hanno convinto/costretto. Invece, se dico "avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa" voglio dire che magari ci volevo pure andare o mi era indifferente, ma poi me ne sono pentito. Cioè, se potessi tornare indietro sarei rimasto a casa. 
Nel primo caso c'era già una volontà di partenza di restare a casa, mentre nel secondo c'è un pentimento per non averci pensato prima. 
In altre parole, la stessa cosa che ha detto FeanorElf


----------



## FeanorElf

ursu-lab said:


> Dopo 2 giorni, credo di aver capito la differenza. Sottolineo "credo"
> Se dico "sarei voluto restare a casa" significa che non mi andava di uscire ma mi hanno convinto/costretto. Invece, se dico "avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa" voglio dire che magari ci volevo pure andare o mi era indifferente, ma poi me ne sono pentito. Cioè, se potessi tornare indietro sarei rimasto a casa.
> Nel primo caso c'era già una volontà di partenza di restare a casa, mentre nel secondo c'è un pentimento per non averci pensato prima.
> In altre parole, la stessa cosa che ha detto FeanorElf



Se riporti la proposizione principale al presente, ti torna tutto molto più chiaro:

Vorrei rimanere a casa
Vorrei essere rimasto a casa

La chiave di lettura di tutta la consecutio temporum italiana è sempre quella dell'anteriorità/contemporaneità/posteriorità della proposizione subordinata rispetto alla proposizione principale ;-)


----------



## olaszinho

FeanorElf said:


> Concordo con Ursu-Lab: entrambi i casi, 2 e 3, esprimono il desiderio del soggetto di rimanere a casa: nella frase 2 un desiderio irrealizzabile e nel caso 3 un desiderio irrealizzato.
> 
> La differenza tra le due frasi (2 e 3) è dove si trovava al soggeto NEL MOMENTO IN CUI HA AVVERTITO QUESTO DESIDERIO, nel caso 2 era ancora a casa, nel caso 3 ormai era già uscito.



Grazie a tutti per il contributo interessante.
Personalmente continuo a ritenere che "sarei voluto rimanere a casa" è piuttosto facile nella sua costruzione: un condizionale passato + un infinito. Nel caso di "avrei voluto essere rimasto" abbiamo un condizionale passato + un infinito al passato, il tutto senza particelle negative od altro che separino l'impiego dei due tempi; è per questo, ad esempio, che il costrutto " avrei voluto non essere partito" è più diffuso e più facilmente analizzabile dal mio punto di vista. In sostanza condivido pienamente la vostra analisi, ma che cosa m'impedirebbe di dire, anche nel caso che fossi già uscito, per seguire l'esempio di FeanorElf: " in realtà, sarei voluto rimanere a casa? Non mi pare che le forme con il condizionale passato + l'infinito passato siano così diffuse. Almeno io non ne faccio un gran uso, soprattutto in una frase affermativa. Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro e di non essermi smarrito nella consecutio temporum.


----------



## ursu-lab

No, in realtà è diverso. 
Un esempio: Mario mi invita alla sua festa, non ne ho voglia ma lui insiste e ci vado lo stesso e quando sono lì, o dopo, dico: "sarei voluto restare a casa". 
Mentre nel caso in cui alla festa sì che volevo andarci - e ci sono andato - ma poi me ne sono pentito, allora dico - a festa finita - "avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa" nel senso di "magari avessi detto che volevo restare a casa...".

La prima non funzionerebbe in un caso così.


----------



## matoupaschat

ursu-lab said:


> No, in realtà è diverso.
> Un esempio: Mario mi invita alla sua festa, non ne ho voglia ma lui insiste e ci vado lo stesso e quando sono lì, o dopo, dico: "sarei voluto restare a casa".
> Mentre nel caso in cui alla festa sì che volevo andarci - e ci sono andato - ma poi me ne sono pentito, allora dico - a festa finita - "avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa" nel senso di "magari avessi detto che volevo restare a casa...".
> 
> La prima non funzionerebbe in un caso così.


 Ecco, ci siamo proprio!


----------



## FeanorElf

olaszinho said:


> In sostanza condivido pienamente la vostra analisi, ma che cosa m'impedirebbe di dire, anche nel caso che fossi già uscito, per seguire l'esempio di FeanorElf: " in realtà, sarei voluto rimanere a casa? Non mi pare che le forme con il condizionale passato + l'infinito passato siano così diffuse. Almeno io non ne faccio un gran uso, soprattutto in una frase affermativa. Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro e di non essermi smarrito nella consecutio temporum.



Ciao. Nulla te lo impedisce, ma staresti esprimendo un concetto diverso. Ripeto: la chiave è, quando costruisci la subordinata, prendere come riferimento l'istante in cui si compie l'azione della principale. 

In questo caso l'azione della principale è quella di volere... in un certo senso, il momento in cui tu "VUOI" o HAI VOLUTO" è il tempo zero.

Se usi il tempo perfetto: "essere rimasto a casa", stai dicendo che l'azione (o la possibilità dell'azione, in questo caso) di rimanere a casa è un evento che si è verificato PRIMA che tu volessi... nel momento in cui tu vuoi, ormai la possibilità non è più data.

Con il tempo presente, la possibilità dell'azione di rimanere a casa si da ancora nel momento in cui TU VUOI.

Se poi l'azione della principale, quella di volere,si svolge nel passato - e quindi -nell'esempio, a conti fatti, nel presente, so che comunque a casa non ci sono rimasto, è del tutto ininfluente: quello che conta è il rapporto temporale tra "VOLERE" e "POTERE RIMANERE A CASA".

Spero di non averla fatta troppo complicata...


----------



## Anja.Ann

ursu-lab said:


> No, in realtà è diverso.
> Un esempio: Mario mi invita alla sua festa, non ne ho voglia ma lui insiste e ci vado lo stesso e quando sono lì, o dopo, dico: "sarei voluto restare a casa".
> Mentre nel caso in cui alla festa sì che volevo andarci - e ci sono andato - ma poi me ne sono pentito, allora dico - a festa finita - "avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa" nel senso di "magari avessi detto che volevo restare a casa...".
> La prima non funzionerebbe in un caso così.



Ciao Ursu-Lab  

Sono sicura che mi perdonerai, ma secondo me, nel secondo caso, per esprimere un rammarico a posteriori, andrebbe meglio "vorrei essere rimasto a casa": "*avrei voluto *essere rimasto a casa" per me esprime che già antecedentemente alla festa avresti voluto rimanere a casa"

Ciao


----------



## ursu-lab

"Vorrei essere rimasto a casa" se la consapevezza del desiderio/rammarico è presente (quanto vorrei...), ma se alla festa mi sono rotto i... "consapevolmente" (momento del pentimento) e POI lo racconto a un amico il giorno dopo (momento del racconto del pentimento), allora dico:
"quanto avrei voluto (in QUEL momento, mentre mi rompevo i... alla festa) essere rimasto a casa..."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Ursu  

Così sì! 
Ma nel rispondere ho considerato la precisazione nel tuo post # 14 "a festa finita" direi: "_vorrei essere rimasto a casa_!";  ora nel post # 14 dici: "il giorno dopo": e anch'io sono d'accordo con te, direi: "_avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa!"_. 

Mi mancava "il giorno dopo" nel tuo post a cui ho risposto


----------



## FeanorElf

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Ursu
> 
> Così sì!
> Ma nel rispondere ho considerato la precisazione nel tuo post # 14 "a festa finita" direi: "_vorrei essere rimasto a casa_!";  ora nel post # 14 dici: "il giorno dopo": e anch'io sono d'accordo con te, direi: "_avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa!"_.
> 
> 
> Mi mancava "il giorno dopo" nel tuo post a cui ho risposto



Non è esattamente così: anche 100 anni dopo la festa, sul letto di morte, potrei dire "vorrei essere rimasto a casa". La scelta tra "vorrei" e "avrei voluto" dipende dal momento in cui questa volontà affiora (nel presente o nel passato), che è indipendente dal momento in cui la festa c'è stata. La scelta dei tempi di principale e subordinata risponde a due domande completamente indipendenti tra loro:

1 - Quando affiora questo desiderio di rimanere a casa, rispetto al momento in cui parlo/scrivo?
   - Contemporaneamente -> Vorrei
   - Precedentemente -> Avrei voluto

2 - Quando si presenta la scelta tra rimanere a casa e uscire, rispetto al momento in cui il desiderio di rimanere affiora:
   - Contemporaneamente -> Rimanere a casa
   - Precedentemente -> Essere rimasto a casa.

Le risposte alle domande 1 e 2 le puoi combinare in tutti i modi possibili, a questo punto, perché non dipendono l'una dall'altra.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao FeanorElf 

Ho capito perfettamente  la tua precisazione ed è vero. 
Tuttavia, e certamente è una sensazione del tutto personale, leggo due interpretazioni, meglio, due motivazioni diverse e, se posso, ti spiego il mio punto di vista: 

1) se sul letto di morte qualcuno mi dice: "Vorrei essere rimasto a casa ... quel giorno" da ascoltatrice intendo che il giorno stesso della festa si è reso conto, a festa finita, che avrebbe fatto meglio a rimanere a casa; (quasi un'esclamazione di rammarico per esserci andato e magari non essersi divertito);
2) se sul letto di morte qualcuno mi dice "Avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa ... quel giorno" da ascoltatrice percepisco che non avrebbe voluto andare alla festa ma è stato indotto a farlo; (quasi un'esclamazione di rammarico per essersi lasciato convincere ad andarci);   

Però ripeto,  FeanorElf, temo sia solo una lettura personale


----------



## FeanorElf

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao FeanorElf
> 
> Ho capito perfettamente  la tua precisazione ed è vero.
> Tuttavia, e certamente è una sensazione del tutto personale, leggo due interpretazioni, meglio, due motivazioni diverse e, se posso, ti spiego il mio punto di vista:
> 
> 1) se sul letto di morte qualcuno mi dice: "Vorrei essere rimasto a casa ... quel giorno" da ascoltatrice intendo che il giorno stesso della festa si è reso conto, a festa finita, che avrebbe fatto meglio a rimanere a casa; (quasi un'esclamazione di rammarico per esserci andato e magari non essersi divertito);
> 2) se sul letto di morte qualcuno mi dice "Avrei voluto essere rimasto a casa ... quel giorno" da ascoltatrice percepisco che non avrebbe voluto andare alla festa ma è stato indotto a farlo; (quasi un'esclamazione di rammarico per essersi lasciato convincere ad andarci);
> 
> Però ripeto,  FeanorElf, temo sia solo una lettura personale



In realtà, quando usi "essere rimasto a casa", intendi comunque dire che CON IL SENNO DI POI, la scelta di andare è stata infelice, a prescindere dalle ragioni che ti hanno portato a prenderla. Questo, sia che usi "Vorrei", sia che usi "avrei voluto".

Al contrario, se usi "rimanere a casa", intendi che, quando potevi scegliere, il tuo desiderio era quello di restare a casa, ma alla fine alla festa ci sei andato. Il secondo caso, tra l'altro, non implica necessariamente che la scelta sia (o sia stata) infelice:

Avrei voluto rimanere a casa, ma alla fine Anja.Ann mi ha convinto e devo ammettere che mi sono divertito moltissimo


----------



## olaszinho

Il vostro ragionamente è chiarissimo e non fa una piega, ma nella realtà molte persone usano altre perifrasi per esprime lo stesso concetto di "avrei voluto essere rimasto", a seconda del contesto.


----------



## francisgranada

Se capisco bene, "*Avrei voluto* essere rimasto a casa ... " è un condizionale passato, cioè più o meno "*allora *(in un determinato tempo nel passato) *dovevo/potevo* preferire essere rimasto a casa"

Invece  "*Vorrei *essere rimasto a casa ... " è un condizionale presente, cioè più o meno "*adesso preferirei *la 'situazione' di essere rimasto (p.e. nel passato) a casa". Questa frase quindi non dice quando sono o non sono rimasto a casa, invece esprime una "convinzione/desiderio" nel presente, che si riferisce al passato. È così?

Domanda: Si potrebbe (in teoria) dire una frase come  "Domani vorrei essere rimasto a casa" ?


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Se capisco bene, "*Avrei voluto* essere rimasto a casa ... " è un condizionale passato, cioè più o meno "*allora *(in un determinato tempo nel passato) *dovevo/potevo preferire essere rimasto a casa"
> 
> *Invece "*Vorrei *essere rimasto a casa ... " è un condizionale presente, cioè più o meno "*adesso preferirei *la 'situazione' di essere rimasto (p.e. nel passato) a casa". Questa frase quindi non dice quando sono o non sono rimasto a casa, invece esprime una "convinzione/desiderio" nel presente, che si riferisce al passato. È così?
> 
> Domanda: Si potrebbe (in teoria) dire una frase come "Domani vorrei essere rimasto a casa" ?



Francis non puoi dire: "dovevo/ potevo preferire essere rimasto", in questo caso non puoi sostituire il condizionale passato con l'imperfettto indicativo. L'unica forma accettabile è "avrei preferito essere rimasto". Per quanto concerne la tua domanda specifica, la mia risposta è no.  L'unica forma corretta  che mi viene in mente è: "domani vorrei rimanere a casa".
Sentiamo che cosa ne pensano gli altri.


----------



## FeanorElf

olaszinho said:


> "domani vorrei rimanere a casa".



Temo che, anche in questo caso, l'avverbio di tempo si riferirebbe al rimanere a casa, non a vorrei.


----------



## olaszinho

In effetti potrei dire: " domani sarei voluto rimanere a casa invece di dover andare al lavoro". La frase di Francis non mi sembra comunque possibile: "domani vorrei essere rimasto"


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ...Francis non puoi dire: "dovevo/potevo preferire essere rimasto", in questo caso non puoi sostituire il condizionale passato con l'imperfettto indicativo. L'unica forma accettabile è "avrei preferito essere rimasto"..


Ciao Olaszinho, forse non mi sono espresso bene: io non volevo sostituire il condizionale con l'imperfetto, questo "dovevo/potevo preferire essere rimasto" l'ho usato come "spiegazione" aprossimativa della situazione, cioè che si tratta del passato (condizionale, ovviamente).


----------



## francisgranada

FeanorElf said:


> Temo che, anche in questo caso, l'avverbio di tempo si riferirebbe al rimanere a casa, non a vorrei.


Appunto, anche secondo me, vorrei e sostanzialmente sempre un condizionale presente: ora vorrei e domani rimango (o no) a casa. 

Per cui la mia domanda "teorica", cioè se grammaticalmente (non stlisticamente, ovvio) avrebbe senso dire: "Domani vorrei essere rimasto a casa" (oppure "Vorrei essere rimasto a casa domani"). Cioè:  ora vorrei e domani sarò rimasto  (o no) a casa.


----------



## FeanorElf

francisgranada said:


> Appunto, anche secondo me, vorrei e sostanzialmente sempre un condizionale presente: ora vorrei che domani rimanga a casa.
> 
> Per cui la mia domanda "teorica", cioè se grammaticalmente (non stlisticamente, ovvio) avrebbe senso dire: "Domani vorrei essere rimasto a casa" (oppure "Vorrei essere rimasto a casa domani"). Cioè:  ora vorrei che domani possa essere rimasto a casa.



A naso direi di no: l'infinito passato indica un'anteriorità dell'azione della subordinata, che qui non c'è


----------



## olaszinho

Ora inizio a divertirmi!  Per me la tua frase è illogica, al di là della correttezza grammaticale o stilistica. " Vorrei essere rimasto a casa domani": un'affermazione del genere la puoi fare soltanto dopo il compimento di un dato evento e non prima, vale a dire, per rimanere coerente col tuo esempio, "domani sera", certamente non il giorno antecedente, cioè "oggi". In sostanza non è possibile usare la tua costruzione verbale con l'avverbio domani. Comunque sentiamo gli altri.


----------



## Anja.Ann

FeanorElf said:


> In realtà, quando usi "essere rimasto a casa", intendi comunque dire che CON IL SENNO DI POI, la scelta di andare è stata infelice, a prescindere dalle ragioni che ti hanno portato a prenderla. Questo, sia che usi "Vorrei", sia che usi "avrei voluto".



Feanor 
Hai ragione! Mi hai convinta. 
Sul resto ero già concorde.

Grazie


----------

